# A Word of Warning About Simonds Files



## HMF

I ordered a 13 piece Simonds File Set from Amazon @$138
I was under the impression that Simonds files, unlike Nicholson, which is now offshore, is Made in USA.

They are NOT!!
And the way that they are advertised and labeled is extremely deceptive IMHO.

They come in a very nice cloth storage holder, which has a large label stating "Made in U.S.A." with an emblem of an American Flag.
Then you look at the files themselves, and you see "India" and "Honduras" and "Made in Honduras" stamped into the files and some with NO identifying location of manufacture whatsoever (violates the law- items must identify place of manufacture).

It seems the very nice holder is Made in U.S.A., and the files themselves are made elsewhere- offshore.
My first clue was in looking at the files, the handles do not look like those that were supplied with American-made files such as old Nicholson's that were Made in USA and clearly stamped as such (I paid $177 for a used set of Nicholson Black Diamonds Made in USA (and stamped U.S.A.) on Ebay. The handles are very ornate, with some sort of metal wrapping that is unlike the metal collars you see securing the handles to American-made files.

It seems no files that I know of are Made in U.S.A. anymore- please correct me if I am wrong. Nicholson and Simonds are offshore.
I don't want to create a firestorm of anti-offshore discussion, but I know this- Indian steel is much softer than American. I don't know about Honduran, but I do think American steel is best.

I wanted to warn you not to be fooled by the U.S.A. label on the Simonds holder- they are no longer made in U.S.A.!
I just ordered 12 NOS Nicholson made in U.S.A. files on Ebay for $29.00, and I will stick to NOS American files when and if I can find them!


----------



## Bill Gruby

Simonds Files are made in Honduras;

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SIMONDS-Flat-Multicut-File-5ZGC3

"Billy G"


----------



## HMF

Bill Gruby said:


> Simonds Files are made in Honduras;
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SIMONDS-Flat-Multicut-File-5ZGC3
> 
> "Billy G"



And some in India, whose steel is notoriously soft (a bad thing for files and other tools).

Notice in small letters on the site you linked to:


Country of Origin 
(*Country of Origin is subject to change*.)Honduras 

At least three of the files have India stamped on them, and several have no country of origin.

Any American manufacturers of files you know of? I would pay more for USA (even 2x).


----------



## jumps4

bill
a few posts have been about files lately and i was going to post this then but believe it or not i bought a set of jewelers files from harbor freight about 12 in a red bag that have been really good for years. i file some hard parts at times and use them to debur. I know you do some small projects you might want to risk $3.99 on a set. I have not dulled any of them.
steve
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-piece-needle-file-set-468.html


----------



## HMF

I just bought Simonds miniature files also for clock bushing work. They say Swiss, that means Swiss CUT not made in Switzerland. They are made in China or India. $108 for a set of 6. Expensive for offshore.

You want Swiss files, made in Switzerland, for small work, you have to go to Otto Frei: http://www.ottofrei.com/Files-Escapement-Set-Of-12-Cut-4-Fine.html
They sell Grobet made in Switzerland. It's expensive, but these are files you will have for YEARS.


----------



## jumps4

nelson
i went to the site and was looking at those files  yikes  i'd have to be using them a lot to justify $185
what was funny was an asian lady came on and asked if i needed any help:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
steve


----------



## HMF

jumps4 said:


> nelson
> i went to the site and was looking at those files yikes i'd have to be using them a lot to justify $185
> what was funny was an asian lady came on and asked if i needed any help:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
> steve



The Grobet ones (Swiss) probably will be the last set you ever need to buy.
Compare $185 for Swiss quality to $108 I paid for Indian or Chinese from Simonds. For $75 more, I'd rather have the Swiss ones.


----------



## jumps4

i would love to see what tools the asian countrys are using to produce the tools they are sending to us.
do you think the company that manufactures their mills like mine are using their own tools to build them?
steve


----------



## Bill Gruby

This is gonna wake you up. Grobet USA US peoduction Chyenne WY.

http://www.grobetusa.com/catalogs/catfile2010.pdf

 "Billy G" )


----------



## HMF

Bill Gruby said:


> This is gonna wake you up. Grobet USA US peoduction Chyenne WY.
> 
> http://www.grobetusa.com/catalogs/catfile2010.pdf
> 
> "Billy G" )




But they are Made in the US!

Their mini watchmakers files are made in Switzerland or US.
Either way, I am satisfied. And check the prices.  The Simonds Indian/Honduran ones cost me $138 for 13, that is over $10 each. The Grobet's I can get for $13 each. It's worth it.
Not to get political, but I still contend that if everyone paid the extra $3-5 and bought the US ones, they wouldn't make these offshore anymore and we'd have more jobs in the US.


----------



## KBeitz

I get all my files from the junkyard.
I soak them in battery acid. They come out like new....


----------



## Silverbullet

About 35 years ago , a shop in my town sold industrial supplies well it folded and sold things very cheaply . I bought boxes of files that were all American made. Guess it's time to make some money and sell them off. I also bought several drawer storage sections with 18 or 24 drawers with dividers . There all filled with hardware and more , going to build a cart to stack them a few high or three high if it works out. Lots of plans if my spine and I get fixed up.


----------

